# End of an era



## Macfan (Jun 13, 2018)

As I mentioned in another post here, I'm the proud owner of a sparkly new, space gray iMac Pro. This is the first Apple Mac that does NOT have the power on chime. Every Mac, from the very first, until now has had that distinctive power on chime. Kind of like the power on beep that PC's make. Anyway, the powers that be have decided, for whatever reasons, it is no longer necessary and have done away with it. No power on chime, no beep, no sound on power up what so ever. What can I say, I miss it. It was another indicator (to me) that all was well under the hood I guess you could say. Oh well, all in the name of progress I suppose. Other than that, I Love my iMac Pro, she has exceeded all my expectations . Don...


----------



## Lara (Jun 13, 2018)

Maybe Apple received a lot of complaints from users who were using them in business meetings where the sound was distracting. Or users who just wanted to be secretive in quiet places.


----------



## Macfan (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, *Lara.* Those are definitely possibilities. Good, or bad, change is inevitable . Don...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2018)

Remember this?


----------



## Macfan (Jun 13, 2018)

OMG, YES, *RadishRose*! I'd get halfway through a long download or upload and have to start over, or get almost to the end and get disconnected. Oh yes, I remember dial-up, and don't miss it one little bit lol. Don...


----------



## Olive (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Macfan

That is going to be my next buy.  Right now I have a MacBook Air.  don't like it at all.  Thanks for the informative post
Macfan


----------



## Macfan (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi *Olive*,

I'm not much of a laptop / notebook / tablet type person. I'm more of a desktop type. I LOVE my iMac Pro, I call her Precious . Will you be getting an iMac or, like me, the iMac Pro? Either way, I hope you'll like yours as much as I love mine . Don...


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Macfan (Jun 13, 2018)

LOL, *C'est Moi*, I remember when those AOL CD's were everywhere, magazines, mail, everywhere! We used to use them for frisbees, coasters, you name it. Last I checked, AOL was still around, not a fraction as popular as it once was, but still around none the less . Another one of those "things that aren't here anymore," aka - Ralph Story's things that aren't here anymore and more things that aren't here anymore. Don...


----------



## Lara (Jun 17, 2018)

I have had a MacBook Air over 7 years now and it's still working like a charm...I like it. It doesn't have a slot for CDs like the iMac Pro but that never bothered me. The iMac Pro is thicker due to that feature I think. Other than that, I can't think of anything different about the MacBook Air vs. a iMac Pro...unless, are you saying it's a desktop rather than a laptop?

Olive, why don't you like your MacBook Air? Size? I like mine. My screen is 11 1/4" wide and 7 1/4" high which sounds small but I can see everything fine. I like that it can sit on my desk and not block out my view out the window.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2018)

I still have dial-up on my old computer in the basement.  Good to be reminded every now and then what I dealt with your years and years.


----------



## Macfan (Jun 17, 2018)

*Lara*, I think you're confusing the iMac Pro with the MacBook Pro? The iMac Pro is a full size (27-inch), all-in-one, desktop. The MacBook Pro is a laptop. I have the iMac Pro, which is the newest product in the Mac line. Kind of like the merging of the Mac Pro and the iMac. Apple eliminated the CD player as a built in option a while ago. In fact, my last iMac, before this new Pro, I had to purchase an external CD/DVD drive. I'm still loving my new iMac Pro, thought I'd throw that in there since I was here .

Edit to add: *SeaBreeze*, OMG, dial-up, I simply couldn't imagine going back to that layful:. Don...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2018)

Macfan said:


> Edit to add: *SeaBreeze*, OMG, dial-up, I simply couldn't imagine going back to that layful:. Don...



Don, we have only one main desktop that we share, the newer one which has Windows 10.  We decided to put the old Windows 7 computer in the basement and keep it on free dial-up to use for emergencies....like when our cable goes out.  Brings back memories to boot up on it, can clean half the room waiting for the homepage to load.


----------

